# Snow foam on a Roadster??



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got a new Karcher & thinking about giving snow foam a try, but not sure what to do about the roof.

Anyone had any experience?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just don't spray the roof? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Leave the roof alone.

When that needs cleaning use a damp cloth or if really dirty a soft brush the wipe with damp cloth.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Callum-TT said:


> Leave the roof alone.
> 
> When that needs cleaning use a damp cloth or if really dirty a soft brush the wipe with damp cloth.


You can also hoover the roof


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Leave the roof alone.
> ...


Good to know


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can also hover the roof


............I'd quite like to see that!

Got separate roof cleaning / proofing regime, just wondered if the snow foam removed the waterproofing? No problem avoiding foaming the roof, if it does.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jonny_C said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You can also hover the roof
> ...


You know what I meant :lol:


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You know what I meant :lol:


..yeah, sorry, couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jonny_C said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I meant :lol:
> ...


I would have done the same :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


I;ve done it! Think my neighbours thought I was weird....

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't foam the roof, I made that mistake 

Yes you can Hoover the roof - or use masking tape etc to help remove crap from the roof


----------

